# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. impression-ի, Ռուֆուսի և Rhayader-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. impressionը սկսում է, Ռուֆուս-ը շարունակում է, Rhayaderն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

impression (23.02.2010)

----------


## impression

Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց ամենասկզբից, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, այսինքն` Ոչնչից: Ասում են, որ Բանն էր ի սկզբանե, սակայն թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել այդ մտքի հետ. իմ կարծիքով ի սկզբանե Ոչինչն էր, ու հենց ամենակուլ Ոչինչը ստիպեց, որ լինի Բանը: Բանն եկավ չեզոքացնելու Ոչինչը, ու ես չգիտեմ` որքանով էր Բանի ծնունդն ավելի քիչ աղետ, քան Ադամի կերած առաջին խնձորը: 
Եվ այսպես, Ոչինչն էր ի սկզբանե: Ոչինչն էր, որ իրենով լցրել էր նրա սենյակն ու այն ամենն, ինչով նա շրջապատված էր: Նա Ոչնչից դիսկոմֆորտ չէր զգում, քանի որ Ոչինչն ավելի բնական է, քան շնչելը: Ոչինչը չեն զգում, այն սկսում են զգալ երբ նրա նվիրած անդորրի փոխարեն գոյության մեջ սկսում է խցկվել Ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ բան, ու արդեն Ոչինչը պակասում է: 

Մի օր Ոչինչն ուղղակի կորավ նրա կյանքից, երբ կատարվեց բանալ ու բնական մի բան` Բանն եկավ Ոչինչը չեզոքացնելու:

Մինչ այդ Ոչինչն ամենուր էր` նրա հայացքում, որով ամեն առավոտ ու ամեն գիշեր` մինչև քնելը ուսումնասիրում էր առաստաղը, որի վրայի բոլոր բծերն ու ճաքերն արդեն վաղուց  անգիր էր արել: Ոչինչն էր նրա սովորական գործողություններում, երբ  նա  կիսաքնած բացում էր սառնարանն ու մեխանիկորեն ձեռքը տանում կաթի տարային, որը միշտ իր տեղում էր լինում: Ոչինչ չէր փոխվում նաև աշխատանքի վայրում, ուր նա լինում էր ամեն օր, ուղիղ ժամը իննին, ու որտեղից ուղիղ վեցին դուրս էր գալիս ու վերադառնում տուն` դեպի իր Դրախտը: Գալիս, փաթաթվում էր Ոչնչի գործած տաքուկ ու հարմարավետ շալով ու ապրում հանգիստ մինչև այդ օրվա կրկնօրինակ Վաղվա ծնունդը:

Նա երջանիկ էր, որքանով երջանիկ են լինում մարդիկ, ովքեր հանգիստ են, չունեն ամբիցիաներ` կապված հատուկ իրենց համար նախատեսված միսիաների հետ, ովքեր ծնվել ու ապրում են պլանավորված, հանգիստ, առանց հիստերիաների ու հոգեկան ճգնաժամերի, ովքեր կյանքից երբևէ չեն ուզում ավելին, քան կարող են պատկերացնել, իսկ պատկերացման հետ կապված պրոբլեմներն անպակաս են նման  մարդկանցից:

Նա իր համար նստած էր իր սիրած բազկաթոռում, ծնկներին լապտոպն էր, ինտերնետն էր քչփորում սովորության համաձայն: Ինտերնետն, ի դեպ, Ոչնչին փոխարինելու լավագույն միջոցներից է: Այն առավել հետաքրքիր է, քան Բանը: Պատկերացրեք, եթե Բանի փոխարեն Ինտերնետը լիներ ի սկզբանե, ինչքան հարցերի պատասխաններ կունենայինք մենք հիմա...

Եվ այսպես, նա ինտերնետն էր քչփորում, երբ հանկարծ ոմն Paranoya_23 իրեն անհատական մեսիջ ուղարկեց:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), Aj Klik (19.03.2011), Ariadna (25.02.2010), Claudia Mori (05.09.2011), Farfalla (24.02.2010), Freeman (26.03.2011), Kita (24.02.2010), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Yellow Raven (26.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011), Դատարկություն (24.02.2010), Կաթիլ (23.02.2010), Հայկօ (27.02.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (23.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նա հորանջեց, մի կողմ դրեց լապտոպը, գնաց խոհանոց, մեխանիկորեն բացեց սառնարանի դուռը, առանց նայելու ձեռքը ներս խցկեց, ամենաներքևի դարակից հանեց կաթի շիշը, մի քանի կում արեց և վերադարձավ հյուրասենյակ: Բացեց Paranoya_23-ի նամակը.

«Իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ քաղաքում գիշերային երկնքում աստղերը չեն երևում»:

Ջղայնացավ, ուրիշները սովորաբար սկսում են որպիսությունը հարցնելուց, հետաքրքրվում են սեռով, տարիքով, հետաքրքրություններով, ոմանք առաջարկում են հանդիպել, ոմանք նախընտրում են վիրտուալ դիմակի հետևից շփվել, ոմանք ցանկանում են անկապ ու աննպատակ զրույցներ վարել, որոնք ձգվում են մինչ լուսաբաց, ոմանք անպարկեշտ բաներ են գրում, իսկ այս Paranoya_23-ը ինչ-որ ապուշ հարց է տալիս:

Չխկ-չխկ. «Դա ինձ հազար տարի չի հետաքրքրում»:

Մինչ Յութուբում քրքրում էր իր սիրած կատարողի սիրած կատարումը նոր նամակ ստացավ.

«Իսկապե՞ս, իսկ վերջին անգամ երկնքին ե՞րբ ես նայել»:

«Հենց այսօր ու էլ ինձ չգրես», մկնիկը տարավ send կոճակի վրա, սակայն չսեղմեց: Հանկարծ գիտակցեց, որ նույնիսկ չի էլ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ երբ է երկնքին նայել, աստղերով զմայլվել: Դա ե՞րբ էր, մեկ շաբաթ առա՞ջ, մեկ ամի՞ս, մեկ տարի՞: Արագ ջնջեց պատասխան նամակի բովանդակությունը, փակեց լապտոպն ու դրեց սեղանին: Ի՞նչ կատարվեց իր հետ, ինքն էլ չհասկացավ: Ախր ապրում էր իր համար երջանիկ, ոչ մեկին չէր անհանգստացնում, ինչու՞ հանկարծ հայտնվեց ինչ-որ Paranoya_23 և անկապ հարց տվեց: 

Նորից գնաց խոհանոց, բացեց սառնարանը, մեխանիկորեն ամենաներքևի դարակից հանեց կաթի շիշը, մի քանի կում արեց և շրխկոցով փակեց սառնարանի դուռը: Հետաքրքիր է, մինչ այդ սառնարանի դուռը երբեք չէր շրխկացրել: Դանդաղ բացեց սառնարանը և ներս նայեց: Ներքևի դարակում դրված էր կաթի շիշը, դրա կողքին արդեն բորբոսնած կանաչի, որն ամեն անգամ մոռանում էր աղբաման նետել: Կռացավ, որպեսզի կանաչին վերցնի և հանկարծ ամենավերևի դարակում նկատեց կարմիր պոլիէթիլային տոպրակով փաթաթված ինչ-որ մի բան: Փորձեց կռահել, թե տոպրակում ինչ կարող է լինել, սակայն ապարդյուն, սովորաբար սառնարանում գրեթե միշտ դատարկություն է տիրում: Ձեռքը մեկնեց, որպեսզի վերցնի տոպրակը, սակայն նույն պահին հետ քաշեց: Ինչ-որ վատ կանխագուշակում թույլ չտվեց ձեռք տալ տոպրակին: Կարմիր տոպրակը ինչ-որ չարագուշակ, վանող տեսք ուներ, պետք չի ձեռք տալ: Փակեց սառնարանի դուռն ու խորը շունչ քաշեց:

Չէ, ամեն ինչ սարսափելի է, վատ է, ամեն ինչ խառնվել է իրար: Զգաց, որ ինչ-որ մի բան փոխվեց իր կյանքում ու նա չգիտեր, թե այդ փոփոխությունը դեպի լավն էր, թե դեպի վատը: Լավ, պետք է ընդամենը պարզել, արդյո՞ք գիշերային երկնքում աստղերը չեն երևում: Մոտեցավ պատուհանին, նայեց դուրս: Քաղաքի վրա կախվել էր ավտոմեքենաների ծխից ու փոշուց բաղկացած թանձր մառախուղ: Ոչ մի աստղ չէր երևում:

Հանկարծ աստղերի չերևալը մեծ ողբերգություն թվաց նրան, բայց չէ՞ որ մի ժամ առաջ նա նույնիսկ չէր էլ գիտակցում, որ աստղերը ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունեն: Գրողը տանի, նույնիսկ աշխարհը գոյություն չուներ, Ոչինչ էլ գոյություն չուներ, մենակ ինքն էր ու ինտերնետը, իսկ ինտերնետը այնքան կարևոր Բան էր իր կյանքում: Նա զգաց, ուր որ է կլացի, սառը քրտինքը պատել էր մարմինը: Երերուն քայլերով գնաց ննջասենյակ և անկողին մտավ: Երկար ժամանակ շուռ ու մուռ եկավ, ուղեղում խառնաշփոթ էր տիրում, աստղերը, կարմիր տոպրակը, Paranoya_23-ը, ամեն ինչ խառնվել էր իրար, ուսերին զգում էր աշխարհի ծանրությունը: Սակայն ի վերջո մտածելուց էլ հոգնեց և նա քնեց:

Հաջորդ առավոտը սովորականի պես սկսվեց: Արթնացավ ինչպես միշտ անտրամադիր, առանց նախաճաշելու դուրս եկավ տնից և նստեց երթուղային տաքսի: Ականջակալներում հնչում էր իր սիրած երաժշտի ամենասիրած կատարումը, իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհում Ոչինչ չէր կատարվում, համենայն դեպս ինքը ոչ մի տարօրինակ Բան չէր նկատում: Օրվա ընթացքում չմտածեց աստղերի մասին, մոռացավ Paranoya_23-ի նամակը, իսկ կարմիր տոպրակը կարծես երբեք գոյություն չէր էլ ունեցել: Ինչպես միշտ երեկոյան ժամը վեցին դուրս եկավ աշխատավայրից և վերադարձավ տուն: Մտավ հյուրասենյակ, բացեց լափթոփը: Իսկ նա այսօր այնքան շատ գործ ունի անելու, նախ պետք է իր անձնական բլոգում գրեր, թե ինչ լավ հակահարված էր տվել սուպերմարկետի կոպիտ ու անպատկառ վաճառողուհուն, պետք է նոր ավատար գտներ ֆորումի համար, պետք է քաշեր յոթ օսկարի արժանացած մի ֆիլմ, ինչպես նաև թարմացներ համակարգչի օպերացիոն համակարգը: Օպերացիոն համակարգի թարմացումը շատ կարևոր թվաց նրան, ախր ամբողջ աշխարհը վաղուց արդեն անցել է Windows 7-ի, իսկ ինքը կրակն է ընկել XP-ի ձեռքը: 

Մեկ նոր մեսիջ Paranoya_23-ից.

«Այսօր նկատեցի՞ր, որ ձեր բակի սալորենին ծաղկել է»:

«Ինչպե՞ս թե ծաղկել է, ախր ընդամենը ապրիլ ամիսն է... Ապրիլ ամի՞սը» - Բարձրաձայն կրկնեց նա: Սակայն անմիջապես մեկ այլ ավելի սարսափելի միտք շանթահարեց ուղեղը. 
«Իսկ նա ո՞րտեղից գիտի, որ մեր բակում ծաղկած սալորենի կա»:

Տնային հագուստի վրայից շտապ հագավ վերարկուն և հողաթափերով դուրս վազեց բնակարանից: Շենքի մուտքի մոտ գտնվող փոքրիկ ծառը ամբողջովին ծածկված էր սպիտակ անուշաբույր ծաղիկներով: Հետաքրքիր է, սա սալորենի՞ է, թե՞ մեկ ուրիշ ծառատեսակ: Հավանականաբար սալորենի է, հաստատ սալորենի է: Ամենատարօրինակն այն էր, որ տասը տարի շարունակ անցել էր այդ ծառի կողքից և երբևէ չէր էլ նկատել, որ այդտեղ սալորենու փոքրիկ ծառ կա: Վազելով հետ վերադարձավ բնակարան, մտավ խոհանոց և բացեց սառնարանը: Մեխանիկորեն ձեռքը մեկնեց կաթի շշին ու այդ պահին հիշեց կարմիր փաթեթի մասին: Ձեռքից բաց թողեց շիշը, կաթը խոհանոցի հատակը սպիտակ ներկեց. կարմիր փաթեթը տեղում էր, նույն դիրքում, ինչպես երեկ: 

«Իսկ աստղերը չկան, գրողը տանի, աստղերը չեն երևում: Չէ, սա արդեն խելագարություն է, պետք է անմիջապես վերջ տալ այս ամենին: Պետք է պարզել, ո՞վ է Paranoya_23-ը, որտեղի՞ց է ինձ ճանաչում ու ի՞նչ է ուզում ինձանից»:

Վերադարձավ հյուրասենյակ և Paranoya_23-ին նամակ գրեց.

«Ես չգիտեմ, թե ով ես դու ու ինչ ես ուզում ինձանից, բայց ես ամեն ինչ կպարզեմ ու վերջդ լավ չի լինի: Այլևս չհամարձակվես ինձ գրել»:

Պետք է հանգստանալ ու սթափ ուղեղով դատել: Հարցուփորձ կանի ընկերներին, միգուցե սա նրանցից մեկի կատակն է: Չէ, դժվար թե, չկարողացավ մտաբերել որևէ մեկին, ով նման բան կաներ իր հետ: Լավ, մասնագետների օգնությամբ կփորձի պարզել, թե ով է Paranoya_23-ը... Սակայն կասկածում էր, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն կկարողանա օգնել այս հարցում:

Պատասխան նամակը իրեն երկար չսպասեցրեց.

«Իսկ դու երջանի՞կ ես»:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), Aj Klik (19.03.2011), Ariadna (25.02.2010), ars83 (26.02.2010), Claudia Mori (05.09.2011), Farfalla (25.02.2010), Freeman (26.03.2011), helium (26.02.2010), impression (25.02.2010), Kita (25.02.2010), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Sphinx (25.02.2010), Yeghoyan (25.02.2010), Yellow Raven (26.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011), Մանուլ (25.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (25.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Երջանի՞կ եմ: Իսկ ու՞մ գործն է, երջանիկ եմ ես, թե ոչ: Մի՞թե բակում ծաղկած սալորենու մասին իմանալը բավական է, որպեսզի դատես իմ երջանկության մասին:
Նա բարկացած ետ ու առաջ էր քայլում սենյակում, բայց հանկարծ մտքով անցավ. ախր իսկապես ծաղկել է:
Համակարգիչն արդեն ուրիշ երգ էր երգում.
«Ձյան ճերմակ վերմակի տակ,
Հողը տաք է, այնքան տաք
Ինչպես շունչը իմ մանկան
Քնի մեջ առավոտյան...»
Իսկ նա երեխա չունի:
«Տեսնես՝ ինչու՞ այդքան բարկացա: Ախր ոչ մի վատ բան չասեց»:

_(շարունակելի)_

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), Aj Klik (19.03.2011), ars83 (26.02.2010), Claudia Mori (05.09.2011), Farfalla (25.02.2010), Freeman (26.03.2011), impression (25.02.2010), Katka (26.02.2010), Kita (25.02.2010), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Sphinx (26.02.2010), SSS (26.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011), Կաթիլ (25.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (25.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ ի՞նչ ունի: Ոչինչ: Հանկարծ նա սկսեց խելագարի նման ծիծաղել. այո, նա երջանիկ էր, նախքան այդ անիծյալ Paranoya_23-ի նամակը: Իսկ հիմա նա ունի հարցեր, ծաղկած սալորենի ու երկինք, որի վրա աստղերը չեն երևում:
Ու՞մ գործն է, երջանիկ եմ ես, թե ոչ: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի դատել այդ մասին: Մի՞թե ես, որ նստած համակարգչիս առաջ, այս տողերն եմ գրում, իրավունք ունեմ դատել, երջանիկ եք դուք, թե ոչ: Մի՞թե ես իրավունք ունեմ սովորեցնել ձեզ երջանիկ լինել:
Երբ մութն ընկավ, նա նորից վերարկուն գցեց ուսերին ու իջավ ներքև: Շուրջը նայեց. միայն մի քանի պատուհանների լույսեր էին աղոտ վառվում: Կացնի մի քանի հարված՝ սալորենին այլևս չկա:
Համակարգչի էկրանին «դուք նոր հաղորդագրություն ունեք» պատուհանն էր վառվում: Նա քաշեց հոսանքի լարն ու նոր սիգարետ վառեց:
«Վարագույրներն էլ քաշեմ՝ երկինքը գրողի ծոցը կգնա իր չեղած աստղերով,- մտածեց նա,- ու ես նորից երջանիկ կլինեմ»:
Միայն ես ու երաժշտությունը...
Միայն ես ու երաժշտությունը...

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), Aj Klik (19.03.2011), AniwaR (26.02.2010), Ariadna (26.02.2010), Claudia Mori (05.09.2011), Farfalla (26.02.2010), Freeman (26.03.2011), impression (26.02.2010), Katka (26.02.2010), Kita (26.02.2010), LisBeth (12.05.2013), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (30.04.2011), Sphinx (26.02.2010), SSS (26.02.2010), Yellow Raven (26.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011), Կաթիլ (26.02.2010), Հայկօ (27.02.2010), Մանուլ (26.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), Շինարար (26.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

Շնորհակալություն
Սկիզբը վատը չէր,անկեղծ ասած 2 մասը չէի կարողանում հասկանալ,ինչ որ արհեստական խորություն կար ,անհամբեր սպասում էի վերջին ,որովհոտև կներեք,բաըց 2 մասը ոչ այնքան ստացված էի համարում.3 մասնակցի գործը բարդ էր,չգիտեմ ճիշտ նկատեցի ,թե ոչ ,բայց կարծում եմ նա էլ չէր կարողանում 2ի իմաստը ըմբռնել.վերջը հիանալի էր,3 մասնակցի շնորհիվ 2ի արհեստական ու ոչ մի բացատրություն չունեցող խորիմաստությունը վերափոխվեց պայծառ և հասկանլի առօրյաի:

----------

Kita (26.02.2010), Rhayader (26.02.2010), Կաթիլ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես Ռուֆուսին ասացի, որ երկրորդ մասը կլիշե է, չնայած, նրան ճանաչելով, չէի շտապի այն արհեստական անվանել: Պարզապես չափազանց շատ գործեր կան այդ թեմատիկայով: Պատմվածքը պետք էր փրկել, իսկ կլիշեի առկայության դեպքում նրանից փրկվելու ձևը նրան հակադրվելն ու ոչնչացնելն է :Smile:

----------

Sphinx (26.02.2010), Անտիգոնե (19.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2010)

----------


## impression

Ռուֆուսը մի քիչ ուրիշ կողմով տարավ պատմվածքն իմ պատկերացրածից, բայց Սօֆը մոտեցրեց նորից:  :Smile:  Երկուսն էլ ապրեն, սիրում եմ իրենց շատ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2010), Freeman (26.03.2011), Rhayader (26.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

impression -ի մտահղացումը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց , իմ կարծիքով, այնքան էլ հաջող չէր ներկայացված: Ընդհանուր դատողությունները ձգձգվում են և անընդհատ կրկնվում:Կային օտար բառեր, որոն համարժեքները հանգիստ կարելի էր օգտագործել՝մեսիջ, միսիա...
Ռուֆուսն ընդհանրապես լավ է գրում,շարադրման ոճելաձևն ինձ դուր է գալիս, բայց, համաձայն եմ, որ կոնկրետ այս հատվածը, կարծես ,ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ ժամանակ արդեն լսված մի բան լիներ...
Rhayader-ը փորձել է   չկրկնված  լուծում  գտնել,միայն  վերջին մասի հարցադրումների հատվածը   կարող էր ավելի լավ ներկայացնել, ինձ թվում է, մի քիչ շտապել է... :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (26.02.2010), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Ուլուանա (26.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ասեմ ինչ հասկացա այս պատմվածքից: Նախօրոք ասեմ շատ հավանեցի, երեք հեղինակներն էլ յուրովի հետաքրքիր են գրում ու այս դեպքում էլ հետաքրքիր էր ամենքի մոտեցումը պատմվածքի իմաստին:

Ուրեմն մինչ մեսիջը մարդն իրեն երջանիկ էր համարում Ոչնչի մեջ: Ըստ *առաջին* հեղինակի մի օր Բանը պիտի գար չեզոքացնելու Ոչինչին, ու.  /այստեղ երկու տարբերակ տեսա/

1.	զգացնել չտալով երկրորդ հեղինակին թողեց ընտրել չեզոքացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ միջոցը
2.	զգացնել տալով ու ընտրելով Paranoya_23-ի մեսիջի միջոցը

Եվ կարծում եմ *երկրորդ* հեղինակը այդ Բանը տեսավ Paranoya_23-ի մեսիջի մեջ: Ինչն էլ նորմալ էր, նա սկսեց մտածել երկնքում աստղերի, բակում ծաղկած սալորենու մասին, որը մինչ այդ մեսիջը չէր էլ նկատել, էլ ու մնաց մտածեր: Արհեստական ոչ մի խորություն չնկատվեց: Այդ Բանը` Paranoya_23-ի մեսիջը  մարդուն մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, ասեց դուրս արի Ոչնչից, մի քիչ էլ ապրի: Սպասում էի, որ *երրորդ* հեղինակն այդպես էլ կանի: Բայց ոչ, նախընտրեց մնալ Ոչնչի մեջ` անջատեց համակարգիչը, քաշեց վարագույրը,  հաշվի չառնելով, որ իր Ոչնչի մեջ ինքը նորից միացնելու է համակարգիչը ու նորից Paranoya_23-ից մեսիջ է ստանալու: 

Գիտակցելով որ ոչինչ չունի, նախընտրեց մնալ Ոչինչի մեջ, փոխարենը կարող էր Բանի միջոցով ստանալ ամեն ինչ կամ գուցե մի քիչ: Իսկ, եթե գիտակցում է, ավելի լավ կլիներ ընտրվեր Բանի միջոցով ինչ-որ բան ստանալու տարբերակը: 

Սա իմ կարծիքն է, նենց որ ինձ քարկոծել չկա :Blush:

----------

Rhayader (26.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ ես էլ սկսեմ արդարանալ  :Jpit: 

Իմպրեշնի սկիզբը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որովհետև էդքան շատ սկիզբ չէր, որքան բավականին երկար նախաբան, որը շարունակելու ու զարգացնելու բազմաթիվ ուղիներ է թողնում: Իմպրեշնի գրածում գործողություններ գրեթե տեղի չէին ունենում, ընթերցողին ավելի շուտ նախապատրաստում էր հետագա գործողությունների ընթացքին: 

Սօֆը նշեց, որ իմ հատվածը կլիշե է: Գրելու ժամանակ հիշեցի Ռոման Պոլանսկու «Նողկանք» (Repulsion) ֆիլմը, որը իմ վրա շատ մեծ ազդեցություն էր թողել, մի փոքր էլ Արանոֆսկու «Պի» ու «Ռեքվիեմ Երազանքի համար» ֆիլմերը: Իմ ասելիքն այն էր, որ հերոսը կորցրել էր իրականության հետ կապը, իսկ paranoya_23-ը նրան հիշեցրեց, որ ինքը աշխարհում միայնակ չէ ու իր կողքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ գոյություն ունեն: Ի դեպ, ես էլ չեմ կարող ասել, paranoya_23-ը իրականում գոյություն ունեցող անձնավորությու՞ն էր, թե հերոսի պարանոյայի արդյունքն էր, կարմիր տոպրակը ինչ-որ կարևոր բա՞ն էր, թե ընդամենը հին մթերք էր, որը մոռացել թողել էր սառնարանում: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով կարողացա մտքերս գրչին հանձնել ու ինչքանով հասկանալի դարձավ ընթերցողների համար  :Smile: 

Իսկ ՍօՖը լավ լուծում տվեց, մի փոքր դաժան (ծառն ափսոս էր ախր), այսինքն հերոսը որոշում կատարեց թողնել ամեն ինչ այնպես, ինչպես առաջ էր, չուզեցավ փոխել իր կյանքը: Մենակ մի նկատողություն ունեմ ՍօՖին, կարմիր տոպրակի հարցը կախված մնաց  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.02.2010), ars83 (26.02.2010), impression (26.02.2010), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Rhayader (26.02.2010), Sphinx (26.02.2010), SSS (26.02.2010), Մանուլ (26.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011)

----------


## ars83

Մի բան շատ հետաքրքիր էր երեք մասերում էլ. անկեղծությունը: Ինձ թվում է  :Think: , հեղինակներից յուրաքանչյուրը իր կյանքից, մտորումներից, ապրածից մի ինչ-որ անկեղծ ու թանկ բան է զետեղել պատմվածքի մեջ: Եվ դրանով այն, իհարկե, արժեքավոր է:  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրում ոճերին հետևել: 
Այս մասը զուտ անձնական ընկալում է, կարող է ամենևին չհամապատասխանել իրականությանը:

impression-ն ունի թեթև-քամահրական (ինչ բառեր եմ, է՞, մոգոնում ձեր համար) ներկայացման ձև, մի-տեսակ «պաշտպանական» ռեակցիա՝ խոր ու երկար մտածումների, հուզմունքների պատճառ դարձած բաների մասին խոսելիս: Մի քիչ կարդացել եմ «անկապ օրագրի» իր գրառումները, այդպիսի կարծիք է ձևավորվել: Իսկ այն, որ իրոք խոր և արժեքավոր բաներ են հեղինակի համար, արտահայտվում է այնպիսի գլոբալ և լայնամասշտաբ հասկացությունների կիրառմամբ, ինչպիսիք են Բանը և Ոչինչը: (էսքան գրեցի, տենաս՝ մեջը մի ճիշտ նկատած բան կա՞ր)

Ռուֆուսը... դե, իր մոտ մի-տեսակ ամեն ինչ մեղմ ու հանդուրժող պիտի լինի: Շատ-շատ, հերոսը համակարգչի լարը հանի վարդակից, կամ էլ կրած ֆինանսական կորուստը հավասար լինի մեկ շիշ կաթի: Բայց փոխարենը, հոգեպես խորը ապրումներ, գեղեցիկ պատկերներ, մի-տեսակ լուսավոր ամեն ինչ (ծաղկած սալորենի, ապրիլ ամիս):

Դե իսկ Ռայադերը... կացնով պիտի ծառը տար-ավիրեր, եթե հանկարծ իրա մասում սառնարանի դուռը հերոսը շրխկացներ, հաստատ դուռը կպոկվեր, սառնարանն էլ հետը շուռ կգար  :Tongue:  Մի խոսքով, appasionato molto espressivo e rubato  :Wink:  : Բայց, իհարկե, անձնական ազատության, կտրուկ որոշումներ կայացնելու դրվագներով համեմված:

Լավ, շատ (և, երևի, ավելորդ) խոսեցի, պարզապես լավ մարդկանց փունջ էր, որոշեցի մատներիս ազատություն տալ:
 :Hi:

----------

impression (27.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

Հենց խնդիրն էլ դրանում էր,զգացվում էր ,որ ինչ որ բան կա ներսումդ,որ ուզում ես գրչին հանձնել,բայց ստիպված եմ կրկնել դա միայն թվում էր,և նորից ինչ որ արհեստական շղարշ Էր երևում,դրա խորությունը միայն դու ես հասկանում ,որովհետև գիտես ինչ էիր ուզում ասել,իսկ ինձ համար ներիր,բայց դժվար էր կարդալ ինչ որ մեկին 1 անգամ և կռահել թե նա ինչ էր մտածում գրելիս, :Sad:

----------


## ars83

> Հենց խնդիրն էլ դրանում էր,զգացվում էր ,որ ինչ որ բան կա ներսումդ,որ ուզում ես գրչին հանձնել,բայց ստիպված եմ կրկնել դա միայն թվում էր,և նորից ինչ որ արհեստական շղարշ Էր երևում,դրա խորությունը միայն դու ես հասկանում ,որովհետև գիտես ինչ էիր ուզում ասել,իսկ ինձ համար ներիր,բայց դժվար էր կարդալ ինչ որ մեկին 1 անգամ և կռահել թե նա ինչ էր մտածում գրելիս,


Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում՝ ում է ուղղված այդ գրառումը  :Dntknw:  Եթե ինձ, ապա ես ոչինչ չեմ ստեղծագործել տվյալ թեմայում: Եթե հեղինակների մասին ՝, ապա կարելի է, օրինակ, մի քիչ ավեկլի մոտիկից ծանոթանանալ նրանց՝ ֆորումային գրառումների միջոցով: Օրինակ՝ Ռայադերը շատ խորը և գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործություններ ունի տեղադրած ֆորումում հայերեն և ռուսերեն լեզուներով (այս բաժնում), Ռուֆուսն ու Իմփրեշնը՝ «անկապ օրագիր» շարքում ունեն շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ: Գումարած նրանց գրառումներն ու մտքերը տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ: Ամեն ինչը բացահայտորեն հանձնել թղթին, իմ կարծիքով, այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չէ (օրինակ ինձ համար), միշտ ավելի հետաքրքիր է նոր բան բացահայտել մարդու մեջ, հետևել նրա մտքերի ուղղությանը, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև թեկուզ սխալ կարծիք ձևավորել, ապա շտկել այդ կարծիքը: Մի խոսքով՝ ստատիկ և ուղղագիծ չլինի ամեն ինչ:  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (26.02.2010), Մանուլ (26.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բավականին դուրս եկավ :Smile:  Սահուն կերպով կարդացվեցին բոլոր 3 մասերը, ոճային առումով բավականին իրարից տարբեր էին, բայց միահյուսվելով բավականին գեղեցիկ էֆֆեկտ տվեցին :Smile: 

Ափսոս մենակ,որ Paranoya-ն 31 տարեկանից ավել չի կարող լինել :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

impression-ին այս ֆորումում շատ ուշ եմ հայտնաբերել, դե իմ գրանցված ժամանակներից նա այնքան էլ ակտիվ չէ… Անկապում, մանրապատումներում նրա գրածներին սիրահարվել էի, կարողանում է երկուսից չորս տողի մեջ ասել այն ամենը, ինչ համար շատերին վեպեր գրել է հարկավոր, այստեղ պատմվածքի սկիզբ էր պետք գրել, երևի իմփրեշընը մտածելէ, որ պետք է ավելի ծավալուն գրել, դուրս գալով չորս տողի սահմաններից սկսել է ձանձրանալ, իմ տպավորությունն այդպիսին է, հոգնած սկիզբ է ստացվել, շարունակությունը այդ սկզբից է բխում… Եթե այս նույնը գրած լիներ ոչ թե Իմփրեշընը, այլ մեկ ուրիշը, գուցե հավանեի, գուցե հիանայի էլ, բայց նրանից ավելին էի սպասում, սպասում է մի գործ, որի գերադրականը պետք է կազմվեր ոչ թե ամենա-յով կամ -ագույնով այլ գեր-ով, որովհետև նա սովորաբար գրում  ոչ թե ամենալավ կամ լավագույն բաներ, այլ գերլավ բաներ… Սա իմ կարծիքն է, ներեցեք՝ չեմ հավանել…

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011), impression (26.02.2010), Rhayader (26.02.2010), Sphinx (26.02.2010), Կաթիլ (26.02.2010), Ուլուանա (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կներեք, նախօրոք ասեմ, որ լավ բաներ չեմ ասելու, ուղղակի կարծիքս խեղդում ա, պիտի արտահայտեմ։ Սկզբում որոշել էի չգրել, բայց... 
Ինձ համար տաղտուկ պատմվածք էր։ Ծեծված թեմայով ու ընդհանուր առմամբ կանխատեսելի ընթացքով։ Առաջին հատվածն ավելի շատ նման էր «անկապ օրագրային» գրառման, քան պատմվածքի սկզբի. համով–հոտով իմփրեշընական դեմքոտ նկարագրություն Բանի ու Ոչնչի մասին, բայց ոչ հերոսի։ Ու, ըստ էության, էդպիսի սկիզբը կարելի էր համարյա ցանկացած ձևով զարգացնել։ Բայց *Ռուֆուսին*, կարծում եմ, չի հաջողվել օգտվել էդ լայն հնարավորությունից, իրեն առանձին ասել եմ արդեն շատ բաներ, էստեղ էլ գրեմ. հերոսի կերպարը մի տեսակ լղոզված էր, ոչ հստակ. 



> Իմ ասելիքն այն էր, որ հերոսը կորցրել էր իրականության հետ կապը, իսկ paranoya_23-ը նրան հիշեցրեց, որ ինքը աշխարհում միայնակ չէ ու իր կողքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ գոյություն ունեն: Ի դեպ, ես էլ չեմ կարող ասել, paranoya_23-ը իրականում գոյություն ունեցող անձնավորությու՞ն էր, թե հերոսի պարանոյայի արդյունքն էր, կարմիր տոպրակը ինչ-որ կարևոր բա՞ն էր, թե ընդամենը հին մթերք էր, որը մոռացել թողել էր սառնարանում: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով կարողացա մտքերս գրչին հանձնել ու ինչքանով հասկանալի դարձավ ընթերցողների համար


Ես, օրինակ, կարդալիս էդպիսի տպավորություն չստացա, թե հերոսը կորցրել էր իրականության հետ կապը։ Ես ընդամենը դեպրեսիայով տառապող մարդ տեսա։ Իսկ էն կարմիր տոպրակի պահն ինձ ընդհանրապես համոզիչ չթվաց. թե ոնց ինքը կարողացավ չբացել էդ տոպրակը, քանի որ իրականում իրեն հետաքրքրում էր, թե ինչ է մեջը։ Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ արհեստականություն ու լղոզվածություն էի զգում կարդալիս։

*Ռայադերի* հատվածն էլ չհավանեցի։ Անկեղծ ասած՝ նույնիսկ զարմացա, որ ինքը կարող էր էդքան անհետաքրքիր հատված գրել, մի տեսակ իր ոճով չէր (չհաշված վերջնական հանգուցալուծումը, որտեղ հեղինակը հանդես եկավ լրիվ իր ոճով  :Jpit: ՝ ծառը կտրել, փակվել տանը, վարագույրները քաշել և այլն), ու Ռայադերին իմանալով՝ կարծում եմ՝ չարժեր երջանիկ ավարտի հույսեր փայփայել, այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Հերոսի մտորումներն, իմ կարծիքով, մի տեսակ թերի էին, անհաջող գրված։ Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Սոֆն ուղղակի առանց հավեսի ու մուսայի, մի կերպ կատարել էր իր վրա դրված պարտականությունը։ 

Ֆու... Ծեծել չկա։  :Scare:

----------

AniwaR (27.02.2010), Shah (26.03.2011), Yeghoyan (27.02.2010), Կաթիլ (27.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ինձ դուր չեկավ: Ոչ մի Բան դուրս չեկավ: Մենակ քեֆս բերեց ծառը կտրելու հատվածը. կարդում-կարդում ես, մեկ էլ ուֆ, ծառի կտրվելու հետ պրծավ, հազիվ:

----------


## SSS

> Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում՝ ում է ուղղված այդ գրառումը  Եթե ինձ, ապա ես ոչինչ չեմ ստեղծագործել տվյալ թեմայում: Եթե հեղինակների մասին ՝, ապա կարելի է, օրինակ, մի քիչ ավեկլի մոտիկից ծանոթանանալ նրանց՝ ֆորումային գրառումների միջոցով: Օրինակ՝ Ռայադերը շատ խորը և գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործություններ ունի տեղադրած ֆորումում հայերեն և ռուսերեն լեզուներով (այս բաժնում), Ռուֆուսն ու Իմփրեշնը՝ «անկապ օրագիր» շարքում ունեն շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ: Գումարած նրանց գրառումներն ու մտքերը տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ: Ամեն ինչը բացահայտորեն հանձնել թղթին, իմ կարծիքով, այնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չէ (օրինակ ինձ համար), միշտ ավելի հետաքրքիր է նոր բան բացահայտել մարդու մեջ, հետևել նրա մտքերի ուղղությանը, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև թեկուզ սխալ կարծիք ձևավորել, ապա շտկել այդ կարծիքը: Մի խոսքով՝ ստատիկ և ուղղագիծ չլինի ամեն ինչ:


 Խոսքս Ռուֆուսին էր վերաբերվում,ես ամնենևին էլ չեմ ասում ,որ խոսքը պետք է սաստիկ և ուղղագիծ լինի,բայց չես կարծում .որ ինչ որ իմաստի պետք է հանգի,ես այդ իմաստը չհասկացա,դուք հավատում եր ,որ ինչ որ մեկը,թեկուզ անգամ պարանոյիկ,կարող  է ինչ-որ Paranoya_23 ից հայտնվի այդպիսի հոգեվիճակում,երբ նրան անգամ  չէր էլ հետաքրքրում թե ինչ է կատարվում իր քթի տակ'կարմիր տոպրակի մեջ(անկեղծ դա ել չհասկացա,ավելորդ ձգձգում էր իրադարձությունները):Ներողություն եմ խնդրում,բայց իմ կարծիքն այսպիսին է

----------


## Հայկօ

Սալորենին դատապարտված էր: Էդ 2-րդ մասը հենց առաջին անգամ կարդալուց էլ հասկացել էի: Սալորենին անհույս, անվերադարձ դատապարտված էր:

----------

Rhayader (16.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

Իսկ ինձ ընդհանուր առմամբ դուր եկավ:Առաջին հատվածի միտքը հետաքրքիր էր:Երկրորդ հատվածը ստիպեց հերոսին ուշադրություն դարձնել իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհի վրա,այլ ոչ թե առանձնացած միապաղաղ կյանք վարել:paranoya_23-ը նրան այսպես ասած կյանքի կոչեց...երկրորդ հատվածը ինչպես և առաջինը ինձ դուր եկավ,միայն կարմիր տոպրակի պահն էր անհասկանալի:Ինձ էլ թվաց որ ժամանակը երկարացնելու միջոց էր...իսկ երրորդ մասը...դեե նույնպես հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ եթե հերոսը ուշադրություն դարձներ իրեն տրվող այսպես ասած նշաններին և դուրս գար Ոչնչից,փոխեր իր կյանքը..ինքը պատմվածքի միտքը հետաքրքիր էր բայց ավարտը իմ կարծիքով կարող էր ավելի հետաքրքիր լինել... :Wink:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

1. Impression - Շարադրված է վատ, անհետաքրքիր և միառժամանակ լուրջ խմբագրման կարիք ունի:
2.Rufus - Նույնը ինչ որ առաջինը: Միառժամանակ նաև երկար:
3.Rayader - Մյուս երկուսից զգալիորեն տարբերվում է իր մակարդակով ու գրական ոճով (դրական իմաստով)

Անկեղծության համար ներող  :Smile:

----------


## impression

ամեն ինչի հետ համաձայն եմ, մենակ թե իմ մականունը փոքրատառով գրեք մյուս անգամ

----------

Malxas (26.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 1. Impression - Շարադրված է վատ, անհետաքրքիր և միառժամանակ լուրջ խմբագրման կարիք ունի:


Զուտ սպորտային հետաքրքրությունից դրդված հարցնում եմ. մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, *Malxas* ջան:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Զուտ սպորտային հետաքրքրությունից դրդված հարցնում եմ. մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, *Malxas* ջան:


Եթե կարելի է այս անգամ առանց մանրամասնելու:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե կարելի է այս անգամ առանց մանրամասնելու:


Կարելի է, իհարկե... Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ թվաց, որ մի հաստ ու մեծ *ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ* էր պակասում նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ այդ բառին հաջորդող բառերը:

----------

Chuk (26.03.2011), Ուլուանա (26.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարելի է, իհարկե... Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ թվաց, որ մի հաստ ու մեծ *ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ* էր պակասում նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ այդ բառին հաջորդող բառերը:


 Փոխարենը կարդալու մեծագույն սպորտային հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեց... վաղն իսկ  :Yes:

----------


## Malxas

> Կարելի է, իհարկե... Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ թվաց, որ մի հաստ ու մեծ *ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ* էր պակասում նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ այդ բառին հաջորդող բառերը:


Քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում:

----------


## Freeman

Դուրս եկավ,մանավանդ Rayader հատվածը՝մարդը եկավ սաղ նախորդներն ավիրեց,Ռուֆուսն ուզում էր հերոսին «փրկել»,Բայց Rayader սաղ վարի տվեց,սիրում եմ,որ սենց վերջաբան ա ունենում:Ամեն դեպքումհեղինակների գրածներիմն որոշ չափով ծանոթ լինելուց (Ռուֆուսին միայն օրագրից ու կինոռևյու բլոգից,բայց էլի բավականին մեծ կարծիք ունեմ) ավելին էի սպասում

----------

Malxas (26.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում:


Ոնց որ թե էս մի գրառմանդ մեջ էլ ա էդ նույն *ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ*-ը պակաս  :Think: : Արի սենց պայմանավորվենք. ցանկացած գրառում անելիս սկզբից որովհետևը գրի, հետո ավելացրու հարակից պարագաները  :Jpit: :

----------


## Malxas

> Ոնց որ թե էս մի գրառմանդ մեջ էլ ա էդ նույն *ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ*-ը պակաս : Արի սենց պայմանավորվենք. ցանկացած գրառում անելիս սկզբից որովհետևը գրի, հետո ավելացրու հարակից պարագաները :


Իմ գրածներին կարող եմ ավելացնել, որ դու շատ լավ տղա ես  :Jpit: 
Չնայած ոնց նայում եմ էլի որովհետև ես ուզելու   :Jpit:

----------

